# tool makers cabnet



## krv3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

HI next question dus any one have plans to mack a tool makers cabnet


----------



## cfellows (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't have plans, but I did build my own. Here's a picture...







I'd be happy to draw something up if you're interested.

Chuck


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

HI ooooo that's nice i will av 2 of them right that's a bit big for me i have seen Moor and right ones that's the size that i won't to mack thanks for you help as per you work is brill  regards bob


----------



## Harold Lee (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW!!! Chuck that is incredible! 

How long did that take you to build? What material did you use? 

Could you post some photos of the drawers se we can see the detail?

Thanks for sharing this.

Harold


----------



## steamer (Sep 24, 2011)

oh an Chuck, that wouldn't be a telescope body next to that beautiful tool chest would it?

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Precision-Tool-Chest-Plans/H1180





http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=464






http://www.woodcraft.com/catalog/productpage2.aspx?prodid=22295






http://www.woodcraft.com/catalog/productpage2.aspx?prodid=29574
A couple of choices
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 24, 2011)

Several years back I got my son one of the grizzly chests. 






They seem quite solid for the money. the drawer bottoms are junk almost made of card board but they are held in with a single staple so easily replaced with some aluminum or galvanized steel sheet. The drawer bottoms on my union appear to be tin plate steel.
I suppose thin plywood or Masonite would work for drawer bottoms as well then felt lined. 
tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 25, 2011)

We are assuming wood??? but another option for a shop made box




Plans for a metal one:
http://www.lindsaybks.com/dgjp/djgbk/sheetmetal/index.html

and chuck yours is gorgeous. 
Tin


----------



## Mosey (Sep 25, 2011)

About 15 years ago I spotted an ad in the local paper for machinist's tools for sale, including a tool chest. Jumped in my car and sped over to the retirement community, where I met an older gentlemen, who was retired from moldmaking after 50 years due to illness. I bought his Gerstner box that he had since he was an apprentice. It was in virtually perfect shape, and the oak finish was aged to a tobacco shade of brown. I paid what he asked for it, which was probably what he paid when new, and he showed me how to open the front panel without damaging the finish. As I loaded it into my car he was actually in tears. I also bought some sine bars and plates that he made as a trainee. These tools are cherished by me as I respect the man who had them, and they carry on the thread. I expect to pass my tools down to my 14 year old grandson, who is a genuine gearhead.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 25, 2011)

I also have a union tool chest. I bought when I was in machinist school . the guy worked for Pratt and Whitney during WWII it had many of the original tools in it as well as some he made like a mic lapp and a planer gauge. 
Tin


----------



## jonesie (Sep 25, 2011)

i have my fathers old gerster from the early 40s, and the large gerster from the 60s, they are both top quality. i used them the whole time i was building plastic molds, but most of that business has gone overseas. the place i now work bought me the international gerster and the quality is real bad you get what you pay for. find an old gerster and it will last a lifetime. jonesie


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 25, 2011)

my first wooden tool box is a no name import from some discount mail order house , Damark ? maybe many years ago. I have had to repair at least one drawer in it. Comparable quality or lack thereof to the harbor freight Windsor brand . the one I looked at in the store the display model was falling apart on the shelf. I also looked at some at the HSN store they appeared to be made out of some sort of cardboard press board sawdust board stuff. There use be a tree around somewhere. 
there is a lot of junk out there . and the older used boxes are not cheap but better than most of the new import stuff. 
making your own is a good idea if you have the time and tools. 
Tin


----------



## cfellows (Sep 25, 2011)

For those who asked, here are some additional pictures. Here are the drawer slides for the bottom cabinet drawers. Just simple aluminum angle screwed to the cabinet sides:






The bottom cabinet is made entirely of black walnut that I had left over from a furniture project.  It is 28.5" wide x 29" tall (not counting the castors) x 13" deep. The drawers in the bottom cabinet are made of 1/2" thick birch plywood for the sides and back, walnut for the front, and 1/4" plywood for the bottoms. The drawer fronts are rabbeted on the edges so the plywood side doesn't show from the front. The plywood back is set into dados cut on the inside of each drawer side. The drawers are all 12 1/2" deep and 13" wide. The top 8 drawers are 4 inches high, the next 2 are 5" high and the last 2 are 6" high.






The top cabinet is made from 3/4" thick maple with walnut trim and walnut drawer fronts. It is 27 1/4" wide x 13 1/4" tall x 11 1/4" deep. The case is dovetailed together (mostly I was just showing off!).  






All the drawers in the top cabinet except for the collet drawers are grooved on the sides and ride on drawer glides made of wooden strips fastened to the sides.











The top cabinet drawers are constructed with 3/8" thick birch sides and backs, walnut fronts, and 1/8" thick hardboard bottoms. Each of the drawers are lined with 1/4" thick foam in the bottom. All the top drawers are 11" deep. The collet drawers are 4 3/4" tall and 2" wide. The drawers between the collet drawers are 8" wide and 1 1/2" tall. The drawers down each side of the upper cabinet are all 9 1/4" wide. From top to bottom, they are 1 1/4" tall (4), 1 3/4" tall (2), and 1 7/8" tall (2).

Think that's about it. Like any storage cabinet in the shop, it's not large enough , but overall it is a nice size and holds a wide variety of tools.

Chuck


----------



## precisionmetal (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy MACKEREL that cabinet is nice!  :bow:


----------



## Blue_Rock (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice cabinet Chuck! I'll put one of those on my list.


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 26, 2011)

It may be too late but can i have one for xmas ;D ;D


----------



## steamboatmodel (Sep 26, 2011)

Right now I need a towel to dry off my keyboard. 
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## Ken I (Sep 26, 2011)

Awwww.....dammit Chuck - that's another thing gone on to my "to do" list - which gets longer faster than I can tick things off of it.

Really nice cabinet - drool, drool, drool.....

Ken


----------

